# Age of 40k Players



## kharnthebetrayer (Nov 26, 2007)

How old is the average 40k player? 

I'm asking because there has been alot of belly achinguke: that GW is ticking off the older gamers and not attracting new players so . . . 

Also, how long have you been playing? And is GW losing players to other minitures games?

Im 17, in the game for about 5 months and have never played an other miniture or tabletop game.


----------



## roricon (Jan 11, 2008)

16, been 'playing' (I only really began to properly understand the rules a couple of years ago) for nearly five years.


----------



## whocares (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm 23. I started playing sometime in the eighth grade back in second edition and played all the way through high school before I quit. I just started playing again about three months ago.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

22, played from 14-18, getting back into it with 4e. Waiting to see if 5e blows chunks before really investing in the hobby again.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm 33 and have been playing for 13 years.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm 19 and have been playing for a few years


----------



## danjbrierton (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm 20, been playing on and off since 3e just came out. At my shop we have a real mixed population. We got a young crowd, a middle crown, and a older crowd.


NOTE: You are taking an inaccurate sample of the 40k population. People who 40k on forums are a different breed of gamer and do not represent the population as a whole.

~dan


----------



## kharnthebetrayer (Nov 26, 2007)

Why is this not an accurate representation of 40k players? (Not angry or anything just confused) Are people on forums more hardcore about 40k on forums?

Since I am not a member of a gaming club, and I only really know one person other than my brother that plays 40k, my only link to the community at large is through the forums. So, I have no idea about the genereal population other than people on this forum, and on B&C.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Only a portion of the 40k players worldwide actually contribute to online forums, and this is only one of them. Add to that, of the massive "populaces" of many online forums (this one included)...only maybe 1-10% actually contribute to the conversations. You end up with a very small slice of 40k gamers.

That being said, an assumption can be made that the percentages and responses are proportionate. Really though, there's no way to know.

Since this isn't really a scientific study or anything, there's really no harm in asking any sort of question. Just realize that the responses only apply to a very small slice of the pie.

In answer to your query, I'm 37 and have been playing Warhammer 40k for 18 years (1990).

Keep up the questions! It's good stuff!


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm 14, and started 'playing' in mid 2006. Realistically though, I'm only just starting to get into the hobby.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm 37 and my son's are 12 & 7. We started playing about 6 mths. ago. At the GW here it is also a very mixed crowed. For gaming nights we usually have teens up to 40 somethings. It's a good group with exceptional sportsmanship for the most part.:grin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm 19 and have been playing for around 7-8 years.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi... Im Bishop120, Im 29, and I've been a 40K addict for about 6 years. I started playing when a friend of mine (a World Eaters player at the time) convinced me to buy his Tau army. Since then I moved on to Grey Knights (which are still my best/favorite army) and last year I started an Ultramarines army. 

As to why I think/feel that a lot of the long time and older gamers are against the changes GW have been makeing these last few years.. well.. for one the loss of a real fluff gameing style has been lost. In the past an army might be broken but it was made up for by other armies being equally broken. Now the army play styles feel very.. restrictive maybe is the word Im looking for? Unfluffy... There used to be a lot of wacky, crazy, zany, abilities that may have not been very reliable but were very powerfull and could single handedly turn the tide of a game. Now.. its just feels more oriented around very simple rules and just trying to throw numbers at each other. The days of almighty characters/creatures/vehicles that used to scare people are kinda gone. As to player age... well.. lets face it.. older folks like facing what they feel are equals. People as experienced as them and people they can look in the eye. If they win its just another of many games, if they loose they feel like they lost to a worthy oppenent. When some 11-15 year old comes along and hasnt been playing for 2 years but they have the latest and greatest army and they win by throwing every new fangeled rule at the older player with an army that they may or may not have had to work for to buy/paint.. well its demoralizing. And if they beat said teenager the dont feel fair about it.. what adult ever feels good about beating a kid in any way?

Im not saying this is the case for every one but I do think its just the general mind set and kinda what might be in the back of gamers minds. I could totally be off tho so dont take what I say as the word of the emporer or anything.


----------



## MarshallReinhart (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow.....I'm 40. I been playing since I was 28 or so. Started with Fantasy.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

I fall into the older crowd. It is a difficult task for gw to keep all races on an even field. Ea army has good and bad. I feel they are taking steps to eliminate players from being able to create a legal cheesy army. They do need to keep ea race special and not all interchangeable.
This poll will give you an avg age of only the 10-20 regular posters here but not in the game system worldwide. I would guess the avg age of worldwide 40k players would be 20.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am 29 and have been playing for 12 years. yes I play other miniature games, in some ways I like em more, but 40k is still my favorite. I would honestly guess the median age closer to the mid 20's alot of old school players out there.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm 19, been playing for about 4 years...though playing might be an overstatement...lack of fellow gamers in my area results in the fact that i've never even played a 500 pt game before. ah well, i still manage to keep myself amused...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm 37 and I started playing 40k I was 18 back in 1988.

You probably will only get a sampling of what age gamers are. The place I play at regularly has people from 14 to 44 in our regular group. Thankfully everyone no matter the age treats each other with respect win or lose plus we just have fun getting together playing, modeling and eatting as each event is a pot luck.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm 14. Been playing for 3.5 years.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm 37 and been playing for 26 years (I'm sure this is right) and that would include WHF, as 40K isnt that old. 

I have to say I dont complain much about rules being changed unless there get really brocken, like the Eldar 'I cant die, hahaha' grav tanks in the latest codex. But I do look back at some things in previous editions and wish they had them again, like grav guns or grenades that could be thrown at people.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm 16 I started playing when I was 10 (I got given some models for my Bday and since then I've played) so six years 7 this march.


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

well I have been playing for the last 9 years and about a year ago started working at a game store and we get all ages but most of them are teenagers or in there early 20's by the way im 25.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

started when i was 13 and i am now 18


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Its not so much about age its about how long you've been collecting. You get a better perspective on everything the longer you do it.

The real issue is that the hobby has changed significantly over the last 6-8 years and not always for the better by any stretch. You can see the release of the 3rd ed 40k rules as the turning point for the hobby.

The older collecters, on average will have played multiple rulesets, multiple systems etc, and have invested enough cash to be able to have a groan when gw do something offensive, like removing bitz orders from mail order, and making white dwarf into a multicoloured flatpacked toilet roll.

I'm willing to bet a lot of people on this site have never read a real white dwarf or played a so called 'specialist game', only collect 40k and have no idea who Paul Sawyer is.

Its not their fault. Its just the way things are now. Some things now are great, like the new plastics etc.

At the same time, the things at the core of the hobby, like white dwarf have been sacrificed.

So when you wonder about how the old guard complain a lot. Its because you dont know how good it could have been, if gw had achieved the same quality in all the facets of the hobby, rather than just the new models.

Signed, a 12 year collector.


----------



## DRVERRET (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm 29, played a few games when I was 17. Now I'm getting back at it, since I found a few coworkers playing 40k, and also seeing as a good way to fill time for my 9 months parental leave.


----------



## Khorus (Jan 7, 2008)

I helped in Bishop120's fall into 40K. He witnessed a tourney game of mine where I turned an Ambush to an obliteration of the Orks with my Space Wolves Army. He hasn't been right in the head since.

To answer the question, I am 35 and have been playing for over 10 years.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

38, started collecting minis in 1982 (playing D&D; no 'not for sale to under 14 years' then!), getting White Dwarf 1983, playing Warhammer (2nd Ed) in 1985 or '86, first played 40k in '87 about a month after it came out... but later dropped out for many years.

It's true that older gamers will have well different perspectives due to experience... but not that knowing who Paul Sawyer is is some kinda break test. If you pushed me for my favourite editor of White Dwarf, I would probably say Ian Livingstone. Maybe Mike Brunton, maybe Paul Cockburn. Not Sean Masterton. That was when WD took the momentous decision not to publish material for anyone else's systems, and when I first gave up reading it. So for me a 'real White Dwarf' is a pre-'GW house mag' debate circa 1987. I find the idea that up to 6-7 years ago (co-incidently, about the time of the massive influx of new players through LotR?) everything was perfect quite funny really. It was my son's interest in the LotR minis that promted me to get my old minis out of my parents' loft, where they'd been for many years.

Lately, I think both Sawyer and Guy Haley did quite a good job on the Dwarf. Owen Rees has presided over the (current) death of WD, though. Not his fault, probably, just admen telling the board 'get 9-year-olds interested, that's the future'. And they're right. That's why TSR released bendy plastic figures and licenced that crappy D&D cartoon. That's why Livingstone and Jackson wrote the Fighting Fantasy books. That's why GW snapped up 2000AD licences in the 80s (ok, Rick Priestly was a Judge Dredd fan...) and that's why GW continues to do what it does, ie sell product. It's a copmpany. It has to make money. Kids have disposable income, and 10 years of pocket money from 10 million kids is a lot more than the occasional splurge from a 20- or 30-something who has a family, mortgage, credit card debt, or as it may be hugely expensive online gaming bill or coke habit or whatever - we can't be relied upon to keep GW's shareholders in gold-plated toilet roll or whatever it is they do with the profits.

In short, youngsters are the lifeblood of the hobby, and the hobby (no, not hobby: *vast money making excercise*) can only function if those kids want to spend it. So GW has to continualy re-invent ways to part kids from their cash. On another thread, there's a debate about why people hate Space Marines; the gist of it is, they're GW's poster boys and are shoved down our throats as an army for kids. So what? Those of us - Morfangdakka and Humakt (nice name BTW!) for instance - who were around in the '80s can no doubt remember the first 40k models. Guess what they were! That's right.

Doesn't mean we have to like it, of course, but it does mean we don't really have a leg to stand on in the 'oh well, it was all better before _you kids_ came along' debate.

Just my two penn'orth. Or, given inflation since 1982, my 20 penn'orth.

'Look, I'm having a little trouble with my cyclops at the moment'


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Pandawithissues... said:


> making white dwarf into a multicoloured flatpacked toilet roll.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks that. I keep my old box of White Dwarves from 2nd Edition around because they're the only thing that prevents me from mailing U-No-Poo pills to the editing staff.

I'm 20, and have been involved in the hobby since I was 10. I only really started playing when I was 12, so I usually just say that I've been playing for eight years. I've always had a soft spot for Space Marines of all flavors, and every time I try a new army, I find myself inexplicably drawn back to the Astartes. If I were to round up all the Space Marines I've had over the years, I could probably pony up the better part of a Chapter. 

I'm proud to say I've played most of the specialist games, though I never had much taste for anything other than Blood Bowl and Battlefleet Gothic.


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

I started back in '90 when my friends drug me into another minature game (I was playing b-tech pretty exclusively) I had a couple of squads of beakies and some terminators and dreadnaughts. I ended up trading them along with some of my empire fantasy troops for a large eldar force. Had great fun with the eldar, then eventually got tired of the game due to a lack of players. Then we started up necromunda. I sold my eldar and picked up the Necro box set, and a couple of extra gangs. 

Most recently my ex wife got my son some marines and he wanted to play over at my place as well, so I started building an army. A bunch of friends ended up giving me huge deals on marines, and before I knew it I had a ton of mechanized marine troops. I also ended up picking up 2500 pts of Tau that I gave to him as he really likes the models. 

I was disappointed with some of the new changes in the latest editions, and I think the whole "you move and shoot, then I move and shoot" rule blows. I'd much rather roll intiative for each unit. On the other hand, I really love the plastics and converting those is much easier than having to break out ye' old hacksaw. 

Incidently, I'm 34.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> 30. Been playing for about 15yrs, give or take a month or 2.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

19 been playing on and off since before 2nd edition went out of production

i believe it had a obliterator on the front


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

I've collected on and off for the last 5-6 years depending on my proximity to a GW. At the moment i'm real close to one. As my bank account will testify. I'm 21.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm 13 at the moment (I know) been collecting for about 4 months and (whilst watching my bank account dribble to nothing) a hefty 2000pts. The average age at my local gaming club is about 15. I've also been collecting another wargame called robogear for about 2 years.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

15 on Sunday, started playing when i was 13. Have been 'in and out' of the hobby. But i'm gonna stick with it now. :grin::biggrin:


----------



## hearthlord (Nov 16, 2007)

I've been playing 40k since 92. Fantasy since 90. Played my first D&D in 79. 
I also miss the pre 87 White Dwarfs. My earliest GW mini is a Chaos Dwarf with a 2 handed sword from the 80's. He now has a bolter and is a proud member in my Squat army. 

I have 3 armies, Squats (2500 Pts), Marines (2500+ Pts), and Orks (3500+ Pts)

By the way I think I might be the oldest at 44.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Doesn't mean we have to like it, of course, but it does mean we don't really have a leg to stand on in the 'oh well, it was all better before you kids came along' debate.


If thats the impression my post gave then I appologise, cause it wasn't supposed too. 

In esscence Orc's _comment_ was right, the emphasis was not. There is no emphasis on it. At the end of the day, we've seen the hobby evolve. The comment was essentially, it was better before you guys came along, and its a shame that the new players wont get to see it how it used to be. It wasn't a dig at new players at all. Every vet understands how important these new faces are.


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

22 been playing a year now


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm 15 years old and I have been playing since late '05


----------



## Moschaboy (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm 21 and play 40k since around 2002, don't remember exactly.

the population of my local gw store has an average age of around 18 i think. there are many young players but i'm a bit surprised by many people saying that there are so many stupid 12 year olds, for in my experience the most young players i meet are very correct as far as they understood or know the rules, and i like playing them. if they loose i like giving them some advice on what they could do to fare better. i only ever met 2 or 3 whiny little wannabe cheaters, but the vast majority is quite ok.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

im 33 and started collecting when i was 15 and started playing a few years later when the rules were less roleplay and more tabletop friendly, apart from the cost of the game the only real complaint i have is the continual updates and new army rules i have to learn the last edition taxed my aging brain to the limits not because its difficult its just harder to get the last set of rules out of my head to make room for the newest,the changing of the order in fantasy still sees me miss most of my magic phases. something the newer generation of players seem unwilling to take into account and at my age some snotty little teen whos been in the hobby smugly telling me im wrong over a rule that changes more frequently(in my rule filled brain) than a gw staffers pants is less than likely to get a polite response, that and the absolute bastardisation of the white dwarf to little more than a paper poster front for all thats new and shiny in the shops instead of the informative and amusing magasine that it used to be. after buying this months mag i have decided that it will be my last as its a waste of paper.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am 34 and I have been playing for roughly 7 or 8 years now I think.


----------



## flayha (Dec 12, 2007)

24 years old, playing for under 3 years now  (still cant get better than 3-1 at a tourney  )


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

17

played bout when i was 10-14 gave up for a year and when back for the competitive side (GT) from 15-17 so about 6 years


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

no idea what the average is, but I reckon it'd be around 25-30 purely because there are so many 11-14 year olds and 40+ that play it, it would average around 25-30 odd.

and I'm 17 :grin:


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm 16, but this thread needs a poll.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Judging from this thread I guess most people take up the hobby in their early or middle teenage years. I was always interested in Warhammer and I would often browse around the local store but I just didn't have the money to start collecting or playing at that age. I really started getting into 40K when I was about 19, because I decided I really needed some kind of hobby which didn't involve gambling or boozing at pubs and clubs.


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

chrisman 007 said:


> I'm 13 at the moment (I know) been collecting for about 4 months and (whilst watching my bank account dribble to nothing) a hefty 2000pts. The average age at my local gaming club is about 15. I've also been collecting another wargame called robogear for about 2 years.


Right their with ya man, just been playin 2-ish years

40k, all the way!!! my new warchant


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

21, started playing around 14 years of age, but only got my first units when I was 15...

- Loran


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

16 and playing 3 years


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

44 here and been in it since rogue trader. 20+ years. I do not think the eveoolution of the game has lost any of the serious gamers, they moan and groan but usually roll with the changes. I did and got my son into the game in its 3rd incarnation. There are several groups in the area, say within 50 to 60 miles that have a diverse age range. Old Beardy gits and many young noobs and everything in between.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

16, been playing for 2 years. onto my fifth army. slowing down now as i have found what army i like best. BT ALL THE WAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

i began when i was around 8 now im 12 in just 4 days woohoo


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

25, played for about three years, and yes I think GW ticks off a lot of older gamers, in fact at my old game shop almost everyone who played 40k quite and started playing warmachine/Hordes


----------



## Archangel57 (Jan 29, 2008)

Make me feel like an old man. 50 and just started. My sons however are 8 and 6. That makes us 21.


----------



## veteran1759 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Old Git*

Now 33 and been playing on and off since Rogue Trader, struggle at times to keep up with game due to being a squaddie. Been gaming in battalion since 2001 and modelling since 1999 when on tour. Still the best game out there and keeps me and the guys sane(-ish). 

Current projects are to build a 3000 point CSM army for Apocalypse.


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

most of you "old farts" who've been playing since the dawn of time may remember ye ole' Rogue Trader days! On the other hand you whipper snappers that just started yesturday probably won't!:grin: Anyway 38 here, started playing around 87'-88' and seen a boatload of changes! Some good some bad! You really have to take good and bad, especially if your an addict!


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

I am 30, and have been playing since i was 27 but really steady playing for about 6 months once i got shed the online gamer addiction. bout to teach my daughter how to play.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

im 18 and ive been into the hobby since my 4th grade year, but ive been 'playing' since i was 12


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, i'm 13 (last time I checked anyway), and play another wargame called Robogear.


----------



## demon of greed (Jan 20, 2008)

im 15 
I started with GW stuff about five years ago (lord of the rings) but only jus switched to 40k in the past month or two cus the figures are so much cooler:biggrin: (and that my brother smashed my 1500 points of uruk hai fury )


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ouch. Thats why I keep my 40k in a big safe protected by a dreadnoughts, 2 disgruntled grots and an intolerable smell... well thats what my parents say anyway


----------



## GRUBSNIK (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm 26 and been at it on and off (oo-er) since the days when guns were orange and swords were even orangier.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm 40.

I've being RPGing for over 20 years, and originally bought Rogue Trader as I though it was WFRP in space. I was wrong. I then ignored GW when they stopped doing board games, and WFRP and the Judge Dredd RPG. And then they had those garish White Dwarfs at one point.

Now I've joined the masses, thanks to my son (who's 10).


----------



## Only~In~Death (Feb 5, 2008)

i am 17 picked it up around a year ago...havent played that much i want to but i get confused a lot with the rules and all. lol


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

*age*

21. Played from 13-16ish. Then ran out of money/time/opponents.
Just got back into the hobby. Been gaming approx 9 months.


----------



## StenMK1 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm 40 and I have never played. I have been buying minis for about 6 months and will probably play an actual game pretty soon.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm 30 years old and I've started playing warhammer 40k second when I was 18 years
old about 12 years ago. my first army when I started playing is Space Marines.


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

@ stenmk1
Wow! glad to see some old timers getting started in the addiction! :wink: Good luck with it all!


----------



## yvaN_ehT_nioJ (May 24, 2007)

I'm 14. I've been playing for about a year.

Though sadly due to the funds at my disposal my army has not really grown at all since last year.


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm 16, 17 in November, and have been playing since I was 12. Most gamers at my local store are around 14 or 15, though they're experianced modellers and gamers. Not to mention an absolute laugh to have around.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm 6, but daddy says I'm very advanced for my age.


----------



## majorbragdon (Feb 13, 2008)

I am 16 and got into it in march of 07 and started palyin in nov of 07, and the two place I go have kids younger then men and older. There one guy I play, have been playing since it came out in the 80s.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Started at 9 and, i am 18 now 9 years of hard gaming.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

24 started playing about 1.5 to 2 years ago. It is very addicting, and i love it. My friend got me into it and I started up a necron army. I'm at 2200 pts now. From what he tells me things used to be a lot cheaper and 2nd edition was really good. I play at a hobby/comic book store everyone there is 17 or older mostly older. The only problem I have with it now is the crater in my pocket. It's nuclear sized. or size3 4+ cover save!!:grin:


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm 12, and I've been playing three years running.


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

21. been playing for 7 years on and off only got back into it about 1 yr ago.


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

32 and been play 15 years on and off


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

30 years old. Started back in the good ol' days of 2nd edition and the Overwatch rule. Took several (read: almost 9) years of a break and getting back into it. Not overly keen with what I've heard about 5th edition, but I adapted from Second Edition D&D to the D20 system.... I'll live.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

32 years of age, and still enjoying this to the fullest, had a few years break, after I got sick of fantasy, then started collecting 40k instead, 4 years ago, got to many armies, and to many painted models......and Now i got the Orks........so many its laughable....


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

24 now... got into it when i was 16.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

18, been playing on and off since 15 or 16, cant remember
but i think im fully back into it

and to be honest, a lot of the reason is b/c of this website providing lots of info to actually help make a good-great army list and the knowledge to battle against others
so thanx again Heresy :good:


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm 43 and been playing sinc my early 20's. This also includes playing space crusade, space hulk, (both dead cool) Inquisitor, Necromunder, epic etc. All good fun.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

15 playing since i was 13


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

14 almost 15 and been collecting for about one month and want to learn how to actually play soon. Hopefully the GW store can help me out this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

24 and been playing for 7-8 years. Took a couple year break, but never sold the army and got back into it hard. Now the addiction rages and I have to buy something (at least a blister) every month. Wallet's gettin slimmer, but the armies are getting bigger.


----------



## Damocles (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm 20 and I just started playing this year. I'm joined with a 19 year old friend and another 20 year old. So the game is clearly attracting new players, at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm 14 and first started playeing Orks a couple years ago, then went to Eldar and am now planning on playing both armies!


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

*40k Players*

Im 15 Been Playin 5 Years


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

17, been playing for 1/2 a year on Nids, getting into Tau now.
Vampire Counts are next!


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm 18, Painting, modelling and gaming since i was 11.

EDIT- Well, had patches were ive quit.


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

im 20! and im the same where ive been on and off!, i first started when i was 11 when most stuff was metal and shite, then i only just got back into it last month! lol


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't no about other people, but evan when i give up for a year or so i never completely forgot as I'd always have a wonder on the GW website and look at the models, it was only september time last year i got back into it.
I should say I've been "involved" in the game 7 years as apose to doing it "on and off"


----------



## Warsmith Faustus (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm 18 and have been playing for the majority of my life... on and off for nine or ten years.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

18 here. I've been playing for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm (gulp) 39 and have been playing since 1987 -- the Rogue Trader days, baby!

:victory:


----------



## Dorian (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm 16, and began collecting about a year ago, but only have actually started playing frequently in the last month or so.


----------



## patrickgamer (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm 28, and just bought my first 40K models. I used to have a 1500pnt Dark Elf army back when I was 18-19, but have been on hiatus for 9 years (pretty much a newb)


----------



## majorbragdon (Feb 13, 2008)

*My age.*

I am 16 and been into Warhammer 40k almost a year.


----------



## Artilleon (Feb 27, 2008)

42 years and have drifted back into 40k over the last 2 years from a period of conentrating my creative efforts on LARP. I first started with the GW games with Warhammer 2nd edition with a fiend in 1986...!. Ist ed 40k + 20 womble marines what fun. didnt play much 40k, keep playing fantasy until Larp took over. this time I wanted to get 1500pts of marines with the new plastics and their still in bits..!, orks..so I bought a ready painted army from e-bay...not to my standard ( black and still waiting to be finished:grin finally get to play At GW WW vets club with new ork codex...orks wiped out...:shok: 
After all these years I still can get excited over a few bits of plastic and metal..:laugh:


----------



## VladicusMaximus (Mar 28, 2008)

25 years old and have been playing for about 4 years.


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

*A bit late but here goes:*

I'm 25. I've been collecting and playing WFB for about 13 years. I started playing 40k about the time that I actually learned how to paint with any skill, back with the old yellow Chaos codex with Abbadon on the front. My very first army was composed of two squads of identical, fat-plastic-plague-marines (you know the ones), 6 terminators and a few bases of nurglings. and I played 40k for a couple years then, and stopped a little while after the really thin Codex (mine says copyright 1999) came out. I started back in a few months ago, and I've been pretty excited to get back into 40k. Been playing fantasy the whole time and it's gotten a little monotonous.


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm 26 and been involved in the hobby for about 13 years.


----------



## Eldest_Exarch (Mar 28, 2008)

Im 22 and been playing almost 4 years


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

im 18, been playing since I was 12 :biggrin:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

im 30 and have been playing on and off since i was 13, iv been away for quite some time so a hell of a lot has changed, the hobby is definately trying to move into the mainstream which i think alienates some older players, it just really annoys me! not that im bitter or anything damn young punks....mumble mumble....think they know everything....mumble mumble....
you get the idea


----------



## [email protected] ANG3L (Mar 27, 2008)

I am 15, I have been playing for 6 years and painting for 4.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm 17 and have been collecting for 3 weeks =).


----------

